# Love my little Charmander!



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love my little Charmander! Just want to share to you guys my crested gecko  I love my tortoises and this little guy equally haha





[/url]
IMG_0733 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## ascott (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful and I love love love the name


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 14, 2012)

ascott said:


> Beautiful and I love love love the name



I love the name too haha


----------



## mira_kaylee (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the name lol! I debated on naming one of my leos Charmander, but I didn't end up getting any that were even a warm color so it wasn't as fitting lmfao.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 2, 2013)

That is the COOLEST name ever!!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 2, 2013)

very pretty. cool.


----------

